# Lets help Kawi out



## BEASTBRUTE (Mar 26, 2009)

I saw this on HL and i guess i would start one here.


Put anything down here on what you would like Kawasaki to change in these next few years on any Kawi machine. then if we get enough useful info we can send it in to kawi to help them from the customers point of veiw.


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Feb 3, 2009)

I would like to see it stretched a few inches, at least and 850, and fix the seals and stronger front differential.


----------



## BEASTBRUTE (Mar 26, 2009)

w8tnonu22 said:


> I would like to see it stretched a few inches, at least and 850, and fix the seals and stronger front differential.


 that would be nice. i would like to see the gas tank redesigned, i dont like the lip on the outside where sand and mud can get in


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

i wood like 951 not like the chunder cat not to hat on the Arctic Cat lovers lol and a stock snorkel kit series with custom paint jobs and beter bumpers my 09 s got none


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

Kawaie also needs to do something about the 4wd engaugement, how about being able to engauge 4wd on the fly instead of haveing to near about stop. I also agree with the better diff. seals. Also make the front diff.s stronger and better lubricated. Bigger motors to compete with the Caned Hams, and Popos. I am sure I will think of more later, but right now, this is the highlights. It probablly wont do any good to list all of this, because I have never herd of any Kawie designers keeping up with the forums. Just my $.02


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

Get rid of the actuator system for the KEBC and 4WD system.


----------



## BEASTBRUTE (Mar 26, 2009)

yeah guys. keep em comin


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i near bout gurantee you will see an all new front diff engagement system - very similar to what suzuki has.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

phreebsd said:


> i near bout gurantee you will see an all new front diff engagement system - very similar to what suzuki has.


I agree!


----------



## Mud Narc (Feb 5, 2009)

Seals, Seals, Seals, Seals, Seals. That's something they need to work on bad. I have a yamaha and a Kawasaki and the Kawasaki has had a rear seal put in and now I have to replace the front. Not even a year old.


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

I would like to see the components under the seat covered up a little better


----------



## k5blazerboy (Mar 25, 2009)

I would like to see it not overheat as much


----------



## BEASTBRUTE (Mar 26, 2009)

k5blazerboy said:


> I would like to see it not overheat as much


 :agreed: i had my brute a week and it overheated so bad! i relocated the radiator the next week. The protection on the radiator isnt that good either:disappointed:


----------



## 08Bruteon30's (Apr 5, 2009)

BEASTBRUTE said:


> :agreed: i had my brute a week and it overheated so bad! i relocated the radiator the next week. The protection on the radiator isnt that good either:disappointed:


x2 and along with a stronger front diff


----------



## websy (Mar 20, 2009)

Okay here we go......

Output seals fail after a few rides - I think this happens on every one.
Air intake system is a joke - I dont care what Kawi says - Fix it.
Radiators plug up way too easy - Possibly larger fin spacing.
Upgrade all driveshafts/CV Joints - If you've ever compared a Brute to a Can-am you know what im talking about here.
What the **** is with the gas tank - I mean seriously.
Larger bumper tubing/stronger material/design - You really shouldnt be able to bend it with you hands.
Redesign tie rod ends so the nuts dont work loose - its an easy fix I know but why should you have to fix something so simple?
Keep the "Brute" look - Still the nicest looking machine out there.
Keep up with the times - Horsepower ratings havent been comparable for 2 years.
The Diff-Lock trigger was cool - 5 years ago - Keep up with the times!


All I got for now.


----------



## 08Bruteon30's (Apr 5, 2009)

my diff lock trigger stopped worker 3 months ago


----------



## BEASTBRUTE (Mar 26, 2009)

the should also make a "Muddin Edition" and come with laws and stock snorkels.:rockn:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

BEASTBRUTE said:


> the should also make a "Muddin Edition" and come with laws and stock snorkels.:rockn:


 
:agreed: and a lift kit ......


----------



## cheapthrills (Apr 7, 2009)

websy said:


> Okay here we go......
> 
> Output seals fail after a few rides - I think this happens on every one.
> Air intake system is a joke - I dont care what Kawi says - Fix it.
> ...


Good list, have to agree with it all. I really could not believe the gas tank during my first cleaning. Who in the world came up with this. The seals should be the #1 priority.


----------



## BEASTBRUTE (Mar 26, 2009)

better protection on the airbox and intake would be good too. the air box on the brutes are higher than any other i have ever seen


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

stronger frames and better bushings and a decompression valve for pull start maby lol hard as fff to pull start and hid light stronger footrest maby steel ones lol


----------



## Jcarp4483 (Jan 9, 2009)

A better Cooling system


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

somethin like a penlock from factory. i like the idea of the lever but even though i never use it, i'd still like to be able to lock the front end completely and not have to hang onto that piece.


----------



## rsb5772 (Apr 17, 2009)

Power Steering option


----------



## brodaddy1075 (Mar 30, 2010)

Get rid of the junk plastic skid plates. I ripped almost all of them off the first couple rides.


----------



## Y2DJ (Apr 19, 2009)

I agree with the power steering and the suggestion about the larger spacing with the cooling fins. Definitely needs a mudding edition. Factory snorks would be amazing. For some reason I am sure as s#!t there isn't a single 3" rubber 90 to be found in Canada.  A better 4-wheel drive system. Better engaging I mean. Do something with the Airbox for a non mudding edition. and most importantly of all GET RID OF THOSE **** ALLEN SCREWS IN THE FRONT AND REAR DIFFS. I gotta say though. I love my Brute.


----------



## the grizzly muder (Dec 24, 2009)

people they dont do factory snorkels bc people will go over the snorkels get water in the motor and and say the snorkels where not sealed


----------



## Mclovin (Sep 14, 2009)

fix the crankcase vent so it doesnt run back to the airbox during wheelies or long WOT


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Y2DJ said:


> For some reason I am sure as s#!t there isn't a single 3" rubber 90 to be found in Canada.
> 
> and most importantly of all GET RID OF THOSE **** ALLEN SCREWS IN THE FRONT AND REAR DIFFS. I gotta say though. I love my Brute.


Ive seen countless canadian's say they cant find the 3" rubber elbow in canada. i wonder if plumbing regulations are different there and size's are different. 


As of 2010, the brute's no longer use allen heads bolts. they have hex head.


----------



## BadBadBrute (Mar 25, 2010)

phreebsd said:


> Ive seen countless canadian's say they cant find the 3" rubber elbow in canada. i wonder if plumbing regulations are different there and size's are different.
> 
> 
> As of 2010, the brute's no longer use allen heads bolts. they have hex head.


I have looked everywhere for the 3" 90. IMPOSSIBLE. I had to stretch out a 2" fitting. We should get some sent up from the US of A. I would take a couple. :aargh4:


----------



## steeler (Feb 17, 2010)

I wish every brute came with that round storage container in the back. You would think for that kinda $$$ it would.


----------



## Mclovin (Sep 14, 2009)

there is 3" 90 rubber coupler in canada i just had to order it


----------



## outskirtsdweller (Jul 6, 2009)

Replace all the crap inside the a-arms with sleeves and bushings. I talking bushings all around---> upper, lower, front and rear. Install greese zerks on the a-arms and the rear knuckles. Replace that stupid (expensive) little ball joint at the bottom of the steering stem (at the diff) with a better design. Come on with some 'man up' tie rods.


----------



## Y2DJ (Apr 19, 2009)

BadBadBrute said:


> I have looked everywhere for the 3" 90. IMPOSSIBLE. I had to stretch out a 2" fitting. We should get some sent up from the US of A. I would take a couple. :aargh4:


I had to use a 2.5" rubber 90 from the Freightliner dealer. $50 later I finally got my snorks finished. Then still had to re-jet. Oh well. When I re-do them I am gonna see if Hobblestone can cut and weld something for me straight off the airbox.


----------



## Y2DJ (Apr 19, 2009)

How about a 2-up model so we can take an extra passenger? It's only Kawasaki and Suzuki that doesn't have one right now.


----------



## Kawasaki Kid (Oct 18, 2009)

i think for the sra brutes they should get a-arms up front. and a 750 motor with steel sleeves. just my opinion on the sra


----------



## camo09brute (Jan 12, 2010)

Y2DJ said:


> How about a 2-up model so we can take an extra passenger? It's only Kawasaki and Suzuki that doesn't have one right now.


 :agreed: also bigger motor


----------



## quik660 (Jul 16, 2009)

i could go off on a wild tanget here......sooo i will!!!!!!!!!!

-would love to see a better lower end bearing design(needle bearings like the Tcat)
-def a bigger cc motor....dont have to be a 1000 or anything but a 850 would be sweet
-better 4wd system.....total revamp!!! actuators without the dang potientiometers
-no use of a actuator firing box
-better 4wd/2wd switch without the crappy rubber surround that falls apart
-some HD tie rods with heims!!
-better gas tank design as well!
-i totally agree with a "muddin" edition...also a 2up
-wayyyy better fuel injection
-some sort of storage besides the round canister
-bigger fins in rad
-i think i wet clutch set up would be better than the "grab an go"
-maybe a lower range low gear
-poly bushings in the control arms and such
-and some sort of factory bumper that can take a bit of abuse
-headlight bulbs that can be bought from the parts store
-def keep the "brute" look.......i love my brute but all the things listed above are some of my reasons for parting ways.....at least for how i ride


----------



## WOLVERINE (Jan 1, 2010)

Y2DJ said:


> How about a 2-up model so we can take an extra passenger? It's only Kawasaki and Suzuki that doesn't have one right now.


 
And Yamaha and Honda, unless you know something I don't?


----------

